# Hunting around Medina Ohio



## [email protected]

I moved back to Ohio from PA last fall and I havent been able to meet up with anyone that has any hunting land around Medina, does anyone know of any good public spots in the area?


----------



## AnthHol

I think parts of Shrieve and Spencer are public but I don't know the regs as far as deer hunting goes there. Your best bet is to knock on a few doors and be polite and ask. The worst that could happen is they say know and who knows you may stumble onto a honey hole. It doesn't take a ton of land in this area, there are some very good deer. I know it's a pain to go around and ask but it may be the best way to do it if you can't find anything else.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks, 
I have gone up to a lot of the farms around the area, with no luck. I went up to wellington wildlife which has about 36 arces of wooded area, but didnt see many signs of deer


----------



## AnthHol

Sorry I can't be of more help. Keep asking though it only takes one small farm to say yes and your in business for the season.


----------



## Sharp Charge

I hunt down in Killbuck Marsh for close public hunting. I haven't tried Spencer, but I heard there are a few good deer running around there. Killbuck is just south of Wooster off RT 83.


----------



## FISNFOOL

[email protected] said:


> Thanks,
> I have gone up to a lot of the farms around the area, with no luck.


Try going up to the farmers in the spring and asking to hunt groundhog They need them killed. Then after they get to know you, they usually allow full hunting privileges.

I have got more places to hunt this way then any other method. 

And do not wear your hunting gear and be ready to hunt the day you are out trying to get permission slips signed. That helps too. Approaching ready to hunt is a sign you are expecting to get permission. *BUT* Have a gun in your vehicle for the " I need them killed over in that corner full of holes" situation. When I get that type of answer I ask if it is OK to hunt today.


----------



## Dragons4u

FISNFOOL said:


> Try going up to the farmers in the spring and asking to hunt groundhog They need them killed. Then after they get to know you, they usually allow full hunting privileges.
> 
> I have got more places to hunt this way then any other method.
> 
> And do not wear your hunting gear and be ready to hunt the day you are out trying to get permission slips signed. That helps too. Approaching ready to hunt is a sign you are expecting to get permission. *BUT* Have a gun in your vehicle for the " I need them killed over in that corner full of holes" situation. When I get that type of answer I ask if it is OK to hunt today.


Great point man, a lot people miss out on the fact that the farmer's can use help in population control of other species as well. 
Doing the same thing a few years ago, the farmer asked if I would help with coyotes and we'd see how it go from there.


----------



## James30

A little tip once you find a farmer that I have done for years is offer to share some of my harvest. I also put together fruit baskets around the holiday time and deliver as another thank you. I cannot tell you how surprised and appreciative these landowners are and subsequently willing to allow you back year after year.


----------



## catfishnut

I hunt on my brothers land in litchfield, most of the good hunting land/farms are tied up by hunt clubs, so finding a decent piece of land to hunt in that area will be difficult.... But not impossible. Good luck, there are some monster bucks in that area if you can find a place.


----------



## RichsFishin

What do you plan on hunting ? Deer ? Yotes or Geese ?


----------



## [email protected]

Deer, Thanks for all the great tips


----------

